# New to upgrade cpu from Intel Core Duo T2050 to higher up core duo2



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok i've been trying to figure out which core duo processor would be best for my laptop

Dell insprion e1505 exact not 6400.. don't know why people think 6400
It has intergrated graphics yes CHIPSET
don't care what you say about that i got it to work how i want it

what i do want to know is can i upgrade to the
duo core 2.0 ghz T7200 or T7250 or possibly the T7300
i currently have the T5200 1.6 ghz



These were other names i was givin... but they must be for diffrent sockets
T5500, T5600 
T7200, T7400, T7600 
T7300, T7500, T7700, T7800


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well I can tell you that Dell used the T7200 in the E1505/6400 model.
The T7250 uses a different microcode then the E7200 the E7300 may also work but I would use the T7200 and the latest Dell Bios.
The same laptop was marketed/sold as the E1505 in the US and 6400 else where in the world hence the reason you see then listed as 6400


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok i've read through many sites
there were a few t7300 made for the e1505 but not many 
and i can't find any so thats out

there are T7200 and t7250 for socket m and 479 pinn

But i can't tell what my socket is 

Oh this is the Intel pentium 1 all over again hehe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The T5200 is the same socket you have to watch the FSB yours is 533 the T7200 is 667 and the T7250 is 800 that's why I'm pretty sure the board won't support the T7250
http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=2643&SearchKey=


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Add to that the Dell Bios has to work with the chip also, I don't remember if the same MB was used for the T7300 as the rest of the line, I seem to remember the T7300 models also had a MMX video card.


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

How about the T2500
its 2.00 Ghz and costs more

would T7200 or T2500 be better than the T5200


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The T5200 is better then the T2500 which is a Dual Core not a Core 2 Duo like the T5200 and T7200. What are you trying to get laptop to do?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The big brother to the e1505 (Inspiron e1705/9400) uses a T7400 cpu, according to cpu-z the motherboard is a 0YD479. Doubt if they'd have the same board, but always worth looking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think the 0YD479 is a MMX video card board??


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah crud i had some one bid on a 2.0 ghz core duo from a e1705
problem is they didn't specify what it was but only that its a 2.0 ghz....... and i won bid shoot

All i needed was a upgrade from 1.6 ghz to 2.0 ghz

My only hope is that it is a T7200


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok heres one last Q

Is the T2500 better than the T2080?
if so i just might of gotin the perfect gift for my brothers e1505/6400 laptop


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes
http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=2278&SearchKey=

http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=2848&SearchKey=


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

x1400 in it, much nicer than integrated.


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help

I can't upgrade the laptop due to the slot missing in the board but i knew someone who had a computer like mine but all he did was solder in the slot for a graphics card

and so i looked at my board and seems i can do the same
since the 6400 and e1505 boards are exact and i have parts from other computer stuff and i know where to get slots to solder I think i can bypass the intergraded chipset card and use geforce 7300 go card
since i have both 6400 and the e1505 together and looked at them both 
i just might be able to do it.

Any way thanks for your help


----------



## Tedmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey i just found out by a guy with my very same laptop that you can use a T7400 processor for the e1505

Is that true?


----------

